# How To Make a Homemade Vibrator



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 3, 2013)

Materials:
PS3 controller
PC
MotionJoy
USB Cable (not sure if this works with bluetooth )

Step 1:
Plug your PS3 controller into your PC

Step 2:
Launch Motionjoy(HURR) and install drivers and what not

Step 3:
Turn both motors to 100% for maximum vibrate 
Hit "Vibration Testing" and before the controller stops vibrating, exit out of MotionJoy.

Step 4:
???

Step 5:
PROFIT!


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## Devin (Mar 3, 2013)

How large of a file is MotionJoy? Because of my ISPs cap, and slow speeds it may take a whi....

;O;


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 3, 2013)

Devin said:


> How large of a file is MotionJoy? Because of my ISPs cap, and slow speeds it may take a whi....
> 
> ;O;


_*I WILL FUCK YOU UP AND ALL THINGS YOU LOVE*_


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Mar 3, 2013)

Devin said:


> How large of a file is MotionJoy? Because of my ISPs cap, and slow speeds it may take a whi....
> 
> ;O;


 
Don't worry, it'll cum eventually.


----------



## Devin (Mar 3, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> _*I WILL FUCK YOU UP AND ALL THINGS YOU LOVE*_


 
AS LONG AS IT'S NOT MY UNCAPPED FAST INTERWEBS WE'RE FINE.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 3, 2013)

Vibrator? I just met 'er.


----------



## Xuphor (Mar 3, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Some stupid thing....


Bitch please, you clearly don't know *HOW* to pleasure a woman, muchless make toys for them.
http://gbatemp.net/threads/how-to-make-a-real-playstation-vibrator.343948/

You're welcome.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 3, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> Bitch please, you clearly don't know *HOW* to pleasure a woman, muchless make toys for them.
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/how-to-make-a-real-playstation-vibrator.343948/
> 
> You're welcome.


CLEARLY you don't know what a little thing called "Marketing" is! You're "toy" only attracts the young and the old! Mine is for the most hardcore..."players", if you know what I mean! There are more of mine in the average household than there are of yours! SO BEAT THAT.


----------

